# Pine chips or shredded paper?



## Garden Hedgie (May 12, 2012)

We thought before we got our hegdies, that we could use the same pine chips that we had bought for our guinea pig. But, when we went window shopping for a hedgie, the ones that were kept on chips were sneezing. Eventually we googled a info site that stated Hedgies were allergic to pine chips. Yet I see some of you Hedgie owners do use these chips. We use shredded paper and our Hedgies don't sneeze, even those that did before we bought and brought them home. Are Hegdies allergic to PINE CHIPS, or did could it just be coincidence? I still have a bag of guinea pig/rabbit pine chip bedding, and would like to use this if it really is not a problem.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

the compounds from cedar can cause allergic and respiratory diseases as well as the impact on liver enzymes. Now for pine shavings, the problem isn't as clear cut. Pine shavings emit similar volatile compounds as cedar, but the risks aren't clear. It is thought that heat treating pine shavings may reduce the levels of aromatic hydrocarbons that have been implicated as a potential concern, so that products such as kiln dried pine are safe. 

Cut throat and dry throw out that pine & use fleece liners. It will save you money and keep your hedgehog safe & sound!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, those of us that do use particle bedding use ASPEN not pine shavings. Most of the time using shavings is just temporary until upgrading to fabric liners or just using the shavings as wheel litter. Cedar and pine both cause respiratory problems and the oils in the wood are somewhat toxic.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

You can use pine, but only if it Kiln Dried.

However, fabric (fleece, flannel, cotton) liners are recommended over pet bedding. If you are going to be using pet bedding, I would use Yesterdays News.

Fleece Reviews: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14924
Flannel Review: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17740
Aspen Reviews: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14923

I can't stand the smell of shavings or carefresh. Just being around them makes my nose itch and water. Hedgies have a much more sensitive sense of smell than us. The only time MOST people on here use pet beddings is for mothers/new babies. Fabric liners are definitely the best option. Fleece is the most common because it doesn't have to be sewn. Flannel and cotton can be used, but they MUST be sewn because they fray. When they fray the strings get caught on the hedgies foot and can require amputation. So make sure you use fleece or can sew. Also, using fabric liners is much cheaper than using bedding. You wash the liners, which saves a lot of money.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

you should NOT be using shredded paper for hedgehogs. for one if it's newspaper it can produce toxic fumes when they pee on the ink. the main reason though is that shredded paper can easily cut a hedgies paws or worse slice an eye open pretty quick. fleece is easy, quick, and can just be washed and reused so you don't have to keep spending money buying bedding


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Agree shredded paper isn't safe for bedding. And aspen is the preferred choice for wood shavings


----------

